# When do you decide the time is right to buy a horse?



## Nikkibaby88 (2 December 2016)

I am 28 years old and have always been horse mad!!
Done lessons on and off over the years and starting my private lessons next week I'm still yet to master the canter.
However I have very little stable care knowledge I've just started helping a lady at a yard she's been showing me the ropes of mucking out, feeding, grooming ect and tacking up but at what point would you say your experienced enough to purchase a horse that's easy to handle of course.
I'm looking for a horse to give lots of love and attention maybe the odd ride or hack in the week.
I feel awkward at the thought of loaning just because it's someone else's baby and I wouldn't want to upset them if things aren't done their way if that makes sense.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (2 December 2016)

You need to be canter very confidently and probably jumping as well. You also need to be able to hack out on your own, and be able to feel that if the horse bolts off with you then you could control it. 

You will also need to be very confident with all aspects of stable management. You need to know what to do if your horse injuries itself. 

You also need to be able to commit the money, what will you do if you get a £2000 vets bill, can you pay it. The time commitment is a factor as well, can you offer the time everyday. The horse will quite likely need to be ridden more than twice a week, think about getting a sharer if you can't ride the regularly. 

Good luck with your learning and enjoy getting to play with horses, before putting the money commitment in.


----------



## Amye (2 December 2016)

There's never really a right time haha. I bought my first horse last year, at 25. I'd been riding in a riding school since I was 7 (could never afford a horse as a kid) and then loaned a horse after uni and when I moved again I went back to just lessons but missed the care side of it, so i saved up and bought.

I'd definitely say make sure you're a balanced rider, BUT if you did get your own, you can still carry on lessons and learn your riding but you would need a horse suitable for a beginner rider, so really it depends on where you want to be with your riding when you buy and the ability of the horse you want to buy.

You definitely need to know basic stable management. TBH I wasn't the most knowledgeable when I started but I've learnt quickly. I knew the basics but when it came to things like feed I was a bit stumped as when I loaned I would just ask the owner! I learnt alot from people at my yard as they're all so friendly and when I told them he was my first horse they were very supportive!

In your situation at the moment, I'd carry on with your lessons throughout winter and try and get out on some hacks with the riding school if you haven't already (hacking out really boosts your confidence, have to deal with more then in the arena). I'd carry on doing your stable management and, if you had the money, you could look at doing the BHS stable management course?

I would recommend part loaning before buying at your stage (maybe next summer depending on your progress?). You've always got the owner as backup if you're unsure on something and you can gain you confidence a bit while looking after one by yourself. It'll also give you an insight into how much time and effort horses take and you can decide if you've got the spare time for one. It's a bit of a shock when you first get one and your free time goes out the window! If i want to go do something on a weekend afternoon I have to make sure I can get back for the horse before dark in winter or make arrangements for someone to bring him in. 
My loan was brilliant, I knew basic stable care like how to muck out, tack up etc but had never looked after on my own so I did ask her questions. She made sure I was comfortable with him the first few times I went and then left us to it. So long as you find someone supportive you'd be OK!

It is brilliant owning but there is a lot to it and it's expensive and time consuming. Definitely enjoy learning to ride at the moment and getting some hands on experience with stable management where you can


----------



## Gerry-Boy (2 December 2016)

I agree with Amye, loan one first so you get used to everything that's involved in looking after a horse. Mucking out, watering, picking the right rugs for the weather etc.

You might also develop a preference for a certain breed or type of horse, or prefer geldings over mares. 

Personally, I don't think you need to be "the perfect rider" as long as you have access to a riding instructor and take regular lessons.

I loaned my mare for 6 years and just bought my own horse to live with me. I'm still learning and will probably make mistakes but it felt like it was the right time.

I've gone for a low maintenance breed (cob) as well which helped and also looked for a horse that isn't too young.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 December 2016)

I think if you're only looking to ride once or twice a week you're probably best placed looking to share a schoolmaster type horse. In an ideal world this will be with an owner that is happy to show you the ropes and support you if you get stuck, whilst also giving you the freedom of treating the horse as your own on your days. I wouldn't worry about upsetting the owner, as most owners are only too happy to show you how they like things done! This will give you a better sense of the commitment both in time and money that comes with owning a horse.

I've had horses since childhood but would expect someone looking to buy to be capable of walk, trot and canter, know basic care such as how to muck out, groom, tack up, be confident handling horses and also be able to spot basic ailments such as lameness or colic. It's also a good idea to try to ride as many different types of horse as possible, and ideally to have ridden some privately owned horses as well as RS ones, as there can be a world of difference between the two which can come as a shock if you've only ever ridden at a RS.


----------



## PorkChop (2 December 2016)

I'd aim to share one first, this will give you an insight into how competant you need to be.

It also depends on your circumstances.  If you will be keeping the horse on a yard, part livery for example, with enough money to have regular lessons then you would obviously be able to get one sooner than if you had sole care


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (4 December 2016)

Another thing to consider is the possibility that if you buy a horse while you're still very novicey, would you be willing to sell it and buy another if you ever come to find you have outgrown the horse you bought ability-wise. If I had bought a horse straight away as soon as I started wanting one I'd have bought a ploddy happy hacker. 6 years later and as my riding has progressed so have my ambitions. I'm still not interested in competing but I'm very much into becoming a better all-round rider. I enjoy schooling and jumping and want to try new things to progress my riding even further. If I was looking to buy now I'd be looking for a forward-going, fun horse that has the potential to jump a course and perform basic dressage movements. If I'd had bought the happy hacker I thought I wanted then I'd have found myself in a difficult position with a horse that no longer suited me. As it happens, I've never been in the position to buy and have always part loaned, which has allowed me to progress onto more challenging/capable horses as my riding has improved. I'm grateful for all the loaning I've done (I'm on my 5th loan horse now!), I have a much clearer picture of what sort of horse I will want to buy (and what sort I won't!) when I am finally in the position to do so. It's true that when you loan you do have to do things the way the horse's owner wants (unless you're lucky and find a very laid back owner as I have done a couple of times!) which can be hard if you're opinionated like I am!! But the experience in invaluable in my opinion.


----------



## Kat (4 December 2016)

You don't sound ready, take the time now to learn as much as you can so that you can enjoy the experience of owning your first horse rather than finding it stressful and scary. 

You need to cracking cantering so that you can confidently canter in reasonable balance both in the school and outside. You also need to have some decent stable management experience (although having livery on a good helpful yard will help you learn as you go). 

I would suggest upping your lessons to twice a week until you have cracked cantering and jumping a small jump without being too wobbly. Paying for two lessons a week will still be cheaper than owning a horse, so it will be a good test of the finances too. 

Also ask at the riding school whether you can help out to learn stable management, most places have some sort of scheme for people to help out and gain experience. 

Consider signing up for either the BHS horse owners certificate or the BHS stage one course and exam as these will teach you the basics you need. 

When you are cantering happily try going for some lessons or hacks at other riding schools too so that you experience different horses and different environments. If this goes well get a share or part loan of a safe and steady schoolmaster before you buy. Aim to get through a year as a loaner/sharer so that you experience all seasons before you take the plunge. 

Once you buy remember to keep having lessons and aim to be on a yard where there are experienced staff on hand to help for the first year as a minimum. Livery on a riding school yard for example or one that offers full and part livery and is run by an instructor or professional rather than just DIY on a yard owned by a farmer with some stables and a few fields. 

If you really can't wait until you have ticked off all of the above consider buying a horse and putting it on working livery at a good riding school so that it is being ridden by other people too and getting plenty of exercise and you can have lots of help and lessons. 

Search the forum and read some of Redmone's early threads to get a good idea of the challenges faced by someone buying their first horse having only really been in a riding school. She had excellent support and it made all the difference so look to set yourself up with a similar support network.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (5 December 2016)

I'd say get your stable management knowledge up before anything gets purchased. I've grown up around horses and luckily have picked up a lot of basic first aid knowledge...great for when my mare came in from the field after only 1 week of being mine with a rather nasty kick on her hock. Having that knowledge really helped. 

Other considerations are being able to tell signs of illness, whether stable conditions are correct, if you need to soak hay, feeding levels, what bedding is best, fitting tack, cleaning tack, rugging....the list is endless! I think you may be overwhelmed if you bought and are faced with everything! I agree with the others...sharing would be a fantastic way for you to continue your riding education but also, learn about the work that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Cerries (5 February 2017)

Hi! 

I thought I'd hop in and give you my experience with this  

We purchased our daughter's pony last year, and I just bought my own horse this week to join him.

Although I grew up riding/owning ponies, I would say that we (as a family) jumped in head first with our Sec A. 

Honestly? It was the best thing we ever did  

I have only had a few lessons as an adult, and I've gone ahead and purchased my new horse. We went into this whole journey with an open heart and mind - and I personally think we've learned so much from diving in at the deep end. (Although I will say at this point that I've had SO much support from the girls on the yard and my YO in making my decision - I definitely wouldn't have done it alone). 

I'm not saying that this is right for everybody - but it certainly has been wonderful for us. We're constantly asking questions, researching, learning, and reaching out for help when we need it. We are especially lucky that our boys are on a yard where everyone really helps each other (to be honest, I probably wouldn't have bought my horse if that wasn't the case). We are also in a position where we can be at the yard every day (I work for myself, and my husband works twilight shifts) and we knew before we went for it that we had space in our lives for all it might entail. 

We had very few stable management skills, but we've learned on the job. I often will go and spend extra time with my YO to watch her, help out, and ask tonnes of questions. Just a few months ago, my husband had never even been in a stable - now he's mucking them out like a pro! 

So I would say - follow your heart. If you feel you need more time/experience/knowledge, then maybe loan while you put the groundwork in. If you're the kind of person that learns best by diving in (like me!), then I say go for it! 

C xo


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (5 February 2017)

Cerries said:



			Hi! 

I thought I'd hop in and give you my experience with this  

We purchased our daughter's pony last year, and I just bought my own horse this week to join him.

Although I grew up riding/owning ponies, I would say that we (as a family) jumped in head first with our Sec A. 

Honestly? It was the best thing we ever did  

I have only had a few lessons as an adult, and I've gone ahead and purchased my new horse. We went into this whole journey with an open heart and mind - and I personally think we've learned so much from diving in at the deep end. (Although I will say at this point that I've had SO much support from the girls on the yard and my YO in making my decision - I definitely wouldn't have done it alone). 

I'm not saying that this is right for everybody - but it certainly has been wonderful for us. We're constantly asking questions, researching, learning, and reaching out for help when we need it. We are especially lucky that our boys are on a yard where everyone really helps each other (to be honest, I probably wouldn't have bought my horse if that wasn't the case). We are also in a position where we can be at the yard every day (I work for myself, and my husband works twilight shifts) and we knew before we went for it that we had space in our lives for all it might entail. 

We had very few stable management skills, but we've learned on the job. I often will go and spend extra time with my YO to watch her, help out, and ask tonnes of questions. Just a few months ago, my husband had never even been in a stable - now he's mucking them out like a pro! 

So I would say - follow your heart. If you feel you need more time/experience/knowledge, then maybe loan while you put the groundwork in. If you're the kind of person that learns best by diving in (like me!), then I say go for it! 

C xo
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that reply hun it has really made me feel better about it all 
At the moment i am on a break from uni due to ill health not a great start i know i was thinking maybe going part diy for this reason so im getting the help and i have been trying to help a lovely lady out with her horse ive managed to muck out a stable, tie up a hay net ect which i never thought id be able to get right &#55357;&#56842; but im wanting hands on exoerience with the horses to get my confidence up on handling them which hasnt really been possible due to the muddy weather ect and the yard she is kept on is a little to far to keep travelling to just to muck out so im not there all the time but to be fair this lady has been lovely and has let me go down and help her where possible whereas alot of other local people i sort of know havent let me do that.
Im still pushing on with lessons so i atleast know how to ride properly but it puts strain on my joints sometimes as ive got a autoimmune disease/fibromyalgia but i find being around horses very threaputic and helps you forget the pain is there. 
Many people have said try loaning but what worries me is if im not all that confident on what im doing im sure the owner wouldnt be impressed if i didnt do things their way and i dont want to offend anyone ect id rather help people out and then take the plunge and buy my own its just finding a decent local yard i guess will lovely people who will help and not judge xx


----------



## Cerries (5 February 2017)

Nikkibaby88 said:



			Thank you for that reply hun it has really made me feel better about it all 
At the moment i am on a break from uni due to ill health not a great start i know i was thinking maybe going part diy for this reason so im getting the help and i have been trying to help a lovely lady out with her horse ive managed to muck out a stable, tie up a hay net ect which i never thought id be able to get right &#65533;&#65533; but im wanting hands on exoerience with the horses to get my confidence up on handling them which hasnt really been possible due to the muddy weather ect and the yard she is kept on is a little to far to keep travelling to just to muck out so im not there all the time but to be fair this lady has been lovely and has let me go down and help her where possible whereas alot of other local people i sort of know havent let me do that.
Im still pushing on with lessons so i atleast know how to ride properly but it puts strain on my joints sometimes as ive got a autoimmune disease/fibromyalgia but i find being around horses very threaputic and helps you forget the pain is there. 
Many people have said try loaning but what worries me is if im not all that confident on what im doing im sure the owner wouldnt be impressed if i didnt do things their way and i dont want to offend anyone ect id rather help people out and then take the plunge and buy my own its just finding a decent local yard i guess will lovely people who will help and not judge xx
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you've not been well. I have ME / Fibro too (although touch wood, it's been minimal over the last couple of years) - so I do understand.

In fact, one of the reasons I wanted to plunge into this was because I have anxiety & depression - and having the horses just brings me so much joy and definitely helps me relax  

I understand what you mean about loaning - for me, it was always about committing to the journey, and figuring it out OUR way. I really don't think I'd feel the same if we loaned our boys, but I know plenty of people who do. I think that's a personal thing - for me, I know it wouldn't be the same. 

We're on part livery for both our boys. It's expensive, yes - but in my eyes, it's worth it. Technically, we don't even have to go down to the yard on weekdays - just mucking out on Sat/Sun (although I am there pretty much every day, but I don't have to worry about mucking out etc). 

I think that especially when it comes to owning horses, there's ALWAYS going to be new things to learn, and you're always going to be faced with situations that you're not sure how to handle.

So long as you're committed, have support from people who know their stuff, and take it slowly...I really think you should follow your heart! <3 xo

Ps. Feel free to PM me if you have anything I can help you with. I don't know a huge amount, but I know what it's like to buy without much knowledge and experience beforehand x


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (5 February 2017)

Cerries said:



			I'm so sorry you've not been well. I have ME / Fibro too (although touch wood, it's been minimal over the last couple of years) - so I do understand.

In fact, one of the reasons I wanted to plunge into this was because I have anxiety & depression - and having the horses just brings me so much joy and definitely helps me relax  

I understand what you mean about loaning - for me, it was always about committing to the journey, and figuring it out OUR way. I really don't think I'd feel the same if we loaned our boys, but I know plenty of people who do. I think that's a personal thing - for me, I know it wouldn't be the same. 

We're on part livery for both our boys. It's expensive, yes - but in my eyes, it's worth it. Technically, we don't even have to go down to the yard on weekdays - just mucking out on Sat/Sun (although I am there pretty much every day, but I don't have to worry about mucking out etc). 

I think that especially when it comes to owning horses, there's ALWAYS going to be new things to learn, and you're always going to be faced with situations that you're not sure how to handle.

So long as you're committed, have support from people who know their stuff, and take it slowly...I really think you should follow your heart! <3 xo

Ps. Feel free to PM me if you have anything I can help you with. I don't know a huge amount, but I know what it's like to buy without much knowledge and experience beforehand x
		
Click to expand...

Yes i suffer with anxiety/depression also and i recetley lost my brother to a cadiac arrest he was only 32 years old so thats intensified it for me but being around the horses just bring a nice relaxed atmosphere as im a horse crazy lady anyway always have been &#55357;&#56842;

I just worry what if id struggle or what if i end up on not a nice yard as theres many judgemental people out there and wouldnt want to go to somewhere i made to feel uncomftable everyday.. how much do you pay for full livery then in the week? If i could just get someone to muck out and maybe feed/turn out in the mornings id be fine &#55357;&#56842; i can muck out but it would be too much for me everyday in the respect of my joint pain would be hurrendous!

Id certainly like to take the plunge and just own my own rather than loan someone elses and lean along the way with my own little buddy rather than getting attached to somebody elses horse.

What horse did you go for in the end did you take anyone experienced with you or did you get a vetting done ect??
Id love to see pics of them if you have any &#55357;&#56372; xx


----------



## Cerries (5 February 2017)

Nikkibaby88 said:



			Yes i suffer with anxiety/depression also and i recetley lost my brother to a cadiac arrest he was only 32 years old so thats intensified it for me but being around the horses just bring a nice relaxed atmosphere as im a horse crazy lady anyway always have been &#65533;&#65533;

I just worry what if id struggle or what if i end up on not a nice yard as theres many judgemental people out there and wouldnt want to go to somewhere i made to feel uncomftable everyday.. how much do you pay for full livery then in the week? If i could just get someone to muck out and maybe feed/turn out in the mornings id be fine &#65533;&#65533; i can muck out but it would be too much for me everyday in the respect of my joint pain would be hurrendous!

Id certainly like to take the plunge and just own my own rather than loan someone elses and lean along the way with my own little buddy rather than getting attached to somebody elses horse.

What horse did you go for in the end did you take anyone experienced with you or did you get a vetting done ect??
Id love to see pics of them if you have any &#65533;&#65533; xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness...I'm so sorry to hear about your brother! How awful for you! There are no words - but my thoughts are with you.

Well - if you struggle, you'll figure it out  

If you end up on a not-nice yard, you can always move yard  We moved yards two weeks after Robyn arrived (our Sec A) - not so much because the yard wasn't nice, but I was looking for somewhere that had more of a community spirit.

We pay £55 per horse per week for part time livery. This includes turning out, mucking out, bringing in, haylage - pretty much everything during the week (other than grooming). At the weekend, they still get turned out - but we muck out, and fill their haynets. 

This works for us because there's no pressure during the week, and we can take our time down there at the weekend. 

We bought a Welsh Section A for our daughter (who's five), and my horse - Billy - is a Cob x Irish Sports horse. 

I learned a LOT through the process of buying Robyn! We didn't take anyone experienced with us, but I did take tonnes of questions. I think we were very lucky with Robyn, as he's awesome - although that could potentially have gone a bit awry. 

For Billy - we did things a lot differently. I spent hours and hours searching, did a few different viewings, and didn't rush into anything. For the viewings that went well, my YO came back with me. She rode Billy for me before I bought him, and really put him through his paces to make sure he was right for me. I didn't get vetting done with either. 

This is a video of me riding Billy this week:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/10yfphzx2bb9o28/video-1486147858.mp4?dl=0

And here is Robyn:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cygrqzrhow4k6wu/15369118_10209115492537079_4880506070818187775_o.jpg?dl=0

xx


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (5 February 2017)

Cerries said:



			Oh my goodness...I'm so sorry to hear about your brother! How awful for you! There are no words - but my thoughts are with you.

Well - if you struggle, you'll figure it out  

If you end up on a not-nice yard, you can always move yard  We moved yards two weeks after Robyn arrived (our Sec A) - not so much because the yard wasn't nice, but I was looking for somewhere that had more of a community spirit.

We pay £55 per horse per week for part time livery. This includes turning out, mucking out, bringing in, haylage - pretty much everything during the week (other than grooming). At the weekend, they still get turned out - but we muck out, and fill their haynets. 

This works for us because there's no pressure during the week, and we can take our time down there at the weekend. 

We bought a Welsh Section A for our daughter (who's five), and my horse - Billy - is a Cob x Irish Sports horse. 

I learned a LOT through the process of buying Robyn! We didn't take anyone experienced with us, but I did take tonnes of questions. I think we were very lucky with Robyn, as he's awesome - although that could potentially have gone a bit awry. 

For Billy - we did things a lot differently. I spent hours and hours searching, did a few different viewings, and didn't rush into anything. For the viewings that went well, my YO came back with me. She rode Billy for me before I bought him, and really put him through his paces to make sure he was right for me. I didn't get vetting done with either. 

This is a video of me riding Billy this week:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/10yfphzx2bb9o28/video-1486147858.mp4?dl=0

And here is Robyn:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cygrqzrhow4k6wu/15369118_10209115492537079_4880506070818187775_o.jpg?dl=0

xx
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou it means alot...

£55 is a bargain to get all that done that would suit me perfect that as i could just go and groom all day long and weekends id have my partner and mum to come and sometimes help me..where abouts are you from may i ask??

So did you not have much experience with horses other than lessons either?

Aww they are gorgeous!! Was he expensive?
Im literally going in blind not too sure what to look out for i know one of my old instructors said maybe go for a cob breed approx 8yr old to start off with but going to keep my options open ive still got a little while yet as i still need to save so il continue with my lessons and hopefully it will all come together nicely xx


----------



## Cerries (5 February 2017)

Nikkibaby88 said:



			Thankyou it means alot...

£55 is a bargain to get all that done that would suit me perfect that as i could just go and groom all day long and weekends id have my partner and mum to come and sometimes help me..where abouts are you from may i ask??

So did you not have much experience with horses other than lessons either?

Aww they are gorgeous!! Was he expensive?
Im literally going in blind not too sure what to look out for i know one of my old instructors said maybe go for a cob breed approx 8yr old to start off with but going to keep my options open ive still got a little while yet as i still need to save so il continue with my lessons and hopefully it will all come together nicely xx
		
Click to expand...


We're in North Wales  

I have tonnes of experience - but all from my childhood lol! We owned ponies all my younger years, until I was about 14. When we bought Robyn last year, we were head first. My husband has zero experience with horses.

Billy was £2000 inc. tack, although I do think he is worth more. I was lucky to find him at that price. I found that realistically, the decent cobs I looked at were all £3000 upwards. 

Do you have anyone you can run horses by that knows you? Each time I saw a potential horse, I sent my YO and other girls from the yard the ad. They soon told me whether it was worth a second look, or a no-go. 

I actually fell in love with a cob that was local, and I was all but about to buy her. I was planning on taking my YO back to check her over, but there was no doubt in my mind that she would be perfect for me. 

I took my YO back, and she actually discovered that this horse hated the mounting block! My YO couldn't even get on her. I'd let my excitement glaze over some of the basic boxes that needed to be ticked, so I was so glad that I had her expertise. I think no matter how hard you try, the whole process can be emotional (especially if - like me - it means a lot to you personally) - so having someone with you who will be unbiased and practical is essential. 

xxx


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (6 February 2017)

Cerries said:



			We're in North Wales  

I have tonnes of experience - but all from my childhood lol! We owned ponies all my younger years, until I was about 14. When we bought Robyn last year, we were head first. My husband has zero experience with horses.

Billy was £2000 inc. tack, although I do think he is worth more. I was lucky to find him at that price. I found that realistically, the decent cobs I looked at were all £3000 upwards. 

Do you have anyone you can run horses by that knows you? Each time I saw a potential horse, I sent my YO and other girls from the yard the ad. They soon told me whether it was worth a second look, or a no-go. 

I actually fell in love with a cob that was local, and I was all but about to buy her. I was planning on taking my YO back to check her over, but there was no doubt in my mind that she would be perfect for me. 

I took my YO back, and she actually discovered that this horse hated the mounting block! My YO couldn't even get on her. I'd let my excitement glaze over some of the basic boxes that needed to be ticked, so I was so glad that I had her expertise. I think no matter how hard you try, the whole process can be emotional (especially if - like me - it means a lot to you personally) - so having someone with you who will be unbiased and practical is essential. 

xxx
		
Click to expand...

Aww how come you stopped owning ponies then? Atleast you had some sort of experience I've never owned or loaned at all eek!!

How has you hubby taken to it all?? My partner loves fussing the horses but he point blank refuses to much out lol he would if I really needed him too tho.

Do you not have Facebook would be easier to chat in there xx


----------



## Esme2015 (7 February 2017)

Hi there

I started learning to ride at a large equestrian centre in late 2007/early 2008.  A year later I loaned one of the riding school ponies for a few months before diving in and buying my first horse as a 40th pressie to myself in that same year.  It had always been a childhood dream of mine.  I had one stable management session with an instructor before I bought, but I was capable of cantering whilst out hacking and popping a small jump (badly) - and of course tacking up and grooming.  

What I would say is to find a great livery yard/riding school, ideally with onsite instructors/managers who can help you.  Does your riding school offer loaning of ponies? That might be an option initially, rather than doing a private loan/share, especially if you only want the odd ride during the week. 

I couldn't have done it without the instructors onsite to be honest.  I learnt so much in that first year, my head felt as though it was exploding with all the things I needed to know and ask.  I didn't even know how to make a proper bed up and I certainly didn't know the signs of say colic.  It would have irresponsible of me to do it without onsite help, quite frankly, but it worked because I had that support.  And at the yard I was on, there were a lot of first time horse owners so we were all in the same boat. Basically we all learnt to ride there and then bought horses to be liveried there!  My mare had only done basic schooling so we learnt together, she is a cob x and I have noticed, now, that she steps it up when I'm on her but is a dobbin for my OH who is learning to ride.  

If you go to buy a horse, do try and get someone experienced at least to come to a second viewing, which is what I did.  Write down a list of questions you need to ask for every horse you go to view so that you don't forget anything.  I went for a low maintenance, good doer, who felt as safe as houses when I got on her, but she is no plod.  I don't think I rode more than say 2 or 3 times a week then and that suited my horse too, although now she's worked a bit harder, not sure THAT arrangement suits her haha!

Good luck.  It's such hard work but worth it.  Here's how naive I was, on the first day I got my mare, I didn't know you had to add water to her hard feed, so she got a bowl of dry chaff on her first night (it's like dried bits of grass lol)! And I left the door to the hay store open... amazingly she didn't explode from stuffing her face and was still there the next morning


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (9 February 2017)

Nikki, tell us, did you go for it and buy the horse?

So I am in a similar predicament.  I am older now, 35, got back into riding Easter last year, after a 20yr break, but love it more now than then.  Financially and time wise I can commit.  Riding ability wise, I've hacked 10 times or so over the past year and had around 35 hours of private lessons, where I have had to ride the horse to an outdoor paddock, on road, 10 minutes away.  I've done a 5 day 'stage' at a stables on intensive stable management, food, illnesses etc and I'm a super geek when it comes to the books too.
I've ridden at rather rustic stables/farm yard horses, to lovely riding schools, but I'm still very much a novice in and out of the saddle that's for sure and I have LOTS to learn.  But I have reached the point where I need those 4 big legs in my life, on a permanent basis for myself.  I've been looking at loans, either at schools or privates, but they havent been correct for me, so I've walked away.

I've now come across what looks like on paper and after first visit, the horse of my dreams, but do I bite the bullet?  It was so lovely to read your wonderful story Cerries. Thank you.
I've spoken to my current instructor in depth about it and we are both of the same view like Kat and Cerries mention, to put it in a yard with a riding school that will ensure it continues its education (because this horse is an ex RS horse and suitable for disabled/all levels), is exercised, livery is done for me and that I can also have the support network of the other owners and the riding school for having lessons myself.  Ok, these will be a 20min drive for me, instead of a 5min drive, but I think this is something that I have to do if I buy this horse.......
My instructor said to me 'is it ever the right time to have a child??? If you waited until the 'right' time, it would never happen'.

Sooooooooo, do I go with the sod it, lets do this option, or do I still try to pursue loans?  x


----------



## Esme2015 (9 February 2017)

furryfriendsforlife said:



			Nikki, tell us, did you go for it and buy the horse?

So I am in a similar predicament.  I am older now, 35, got back into riding Easter last year, after a 20yr break, but love it more now than then.  Financially and time wise I can commit.  Riding ability wise, I've hacked 10 times or so over the past year and had around 35 hours of private lessons, where I have had to ride the horse to an outdoor paddock, on road, 10 minutes away.  I've done a 5 day 'stage' at a stables on intensive stable management, food, illnesses etc and I'm a super geek when it comes to the books too.
I've ridden at rather rustic stables/farm yard horses, to lovely riding schools, but I'm still very much a novice in and out of the saddle that's for sure and I have LOTS to learn.  But I have reached the point where I need those 4 big legs in my life, on a permanent basis for myself.  I've been looking at loans, either at schools or privates, but they havent been correct for me, so I've walked away.

I've now come across what looks like on paper and after first visit, the horse of my dreams, but do I bite the bullet?  It was so lovely to read your wonderful story Cerries. Thank you.
I've spoken to my current instructor in depth about it and we are both of the same view like Kat and Cerries mention, to put it in a yard with a riding school that will ensure it continues its education (because this horse is an ex RS horse and suitable for disabled/all levels), is exercised, livery is done for me and that I can also have the support network of the other owners and the riding school for having lessons myself.  Ok, these will be a 20min drive for me, instead of a 5min drive, but I think this is something that I have to do if I buy this horse.......
My instructor said to me 'is it ever the right time to have a child??? If you waited until the 'right' time, it would never happen'.

Sooooooooo, do I go with the sod it, lets do this option, or do I still try to pursue loans?  x
		
Click to expand...

If your gut feeling is telling you to go for it then do it!!  Are you talking about putting the horse in working livery? I have to say that the only.way I really bonded with my horse was to have one on one time with her, everyone I know who has done working livery has stopped after a short while because actually they really wanted to create a bond - the horse gets to know you and how you ride. I nearly did working livery when I got my mare, for all the reasons you mention, but was warned off from doing that and I'm glad I listened. I actually couldn't stand thinking of my mare being pulled around in the mouth by beginners etc. Plus it cost me more money!! But, each to their own of course and clearly it works for some. Go and buy your new friend!! Xx


----------



## furryfriendsforlife (11 February 2017)

Esme, Thanks so much for your advice, yes to be honest I think I had thought more of the horse getting exercise above the fact that the said 'exercise' might now always be a positive experience for the horse.
I'm overseas, so it's kind of worded differently, but its basically cheaper livery at a riding school if you allow them use of your horse for the school.  But I think maybe a 2 day a week loan contract (they do it by days here), may be better for me in the long run, having an experienced rider who is hopefully a lot better than me and interested in some little jumps to keep up the muscle memory of the horse etc and also allow me a break etc.

Cherries / Nikki, I am a plonka and didnt read page 2 of this thread before posting.  I am very sorry about your brother Nikki and hope that being with the horses brings you lots of strength.
It was really nice in some ways to read both of your posts regarding the therapy of being with the horses.  I too suffer from back/neck issues and anxiety and depression and have been off of work for over a year now and on medication for 18 months, but the biggest change of all the hypno, physchotherapy, yoga, meditation etc has been the horses.  It has changed my life and when I feel terrible, those lovely buddies always make me forget about things and thats also the reason I and my husband are really open about the wish to 'jump in' as you say.  He really sees the difference in me and says if it makes me that happy he is all for it.  We dont have children (long story after 3 losses) and have kind of decided that pets (we also have naughty little dogs), are the way forward and bring us a lots of joy and we can still do everything we have always done.

Long story short, it's really nice to hear that you've both found the same solace and I'm so pleased that it isn't just me who feels that it is the right thing to do for this reason.   Someone told me that horses heartbeats are a lot slower than ours and that is what makes us feel calm around them.

Have a great weekend all and I'll keep you posted on the horse im looking at.  I went to look and ride her last week and hoping to go again next week with an expert and a vet.  Crossing everything!!!
xx


----------



## Irishdiamond (23 February 2017)

I feel like the main thing is for you to be confident walk trot canter. You don't have to know how to jump. Ideally you would be getting a well schooled horse so you could continue lessons on them.

Stable management is the most important thing so help out as much as possible and once you can confidently groom, tack up, muck out, turn out and spot signs of Ill health then you're good to go. It's a learning process and I think alot of new riders get told they have to be perfect before getting a horse when you just have to be sensible and have some support. 

I would work my way through the BHS stage 1 books & workbook. They've helped me lots and I'm in the same boat as you! Have you thought about taking your BHS stage one or even training for it?? I found once I complete that I'll feel ready for a loan horse as it covers basic everything! 

It goes over everything including feeding which alot of people think horses just eat hay but there's so much more too it. Before buying I would consider a full loan just to get you started rather than jumping in. 

On the other hand, if you are at a yard with support I don't think buying is a bad idea if you've found the right horse. 
I would start gathering up the things you need now while you're taking lessons, full grooming kit & some first aid supplies along with feed bucket, water bucket etc
All those little add on's can be so expensive so build them up gradually. 

Once the right horse comes along there's no need to wait IMO. But I would definitely try to wait until you're cantering. 


Good luck )


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (28 February 2017)

This is a lovely thread.  It's so nice to hear from people who are willing to research to fill the gaps in their knowledge, put support in place *before* things start to go wrong and be realistic about the committment of horse ownership.  

People get told to be "perfect" (not really, sufficiently skilled would be the term I'd use) before buying, because too many buy and are then unwilling to learn anything from that point onwards, leaving the horse to suffer from their ignorance.  When you've been on yards with plenty of this type of person it does make you want to discourage the inexperienced from buying and encourage them to fully consider the cost, committment and gain more skills first.  It's never pleasant to watch horses being neglected or abused (not in a "call the welfare people" way, but unnecessary suffering none-the-less) and not be able to do anything about it.  

You lot are a breath of fresh air and I hope you continue to enjoy horses for a long time.

Furryfriendsforlife, to answer your question: you're ready


----------



## Equi (28 February 2017)

When you have no money, not sure if you have the time, and when you dont even like the horse that much is usually how i end up with them lol


----------

